# Da preshun - mama haz it



## blwinteler (Mar 8, 2014)

Wat exactly is Da Preshun? We know it makes mama sad and she cries a lot. She says it is also bye polar, but I don't no what dose big bears going away have to do wif anything. Maybe dat makes her sad? We tries giving eggstra luvs (well, I do. Groucho bumps her and runs away and that's it) and dat makes her smile and stop crying some. She says she has stress from lots of things. I no something is wrong wif that big David guy who takes the boy Adam away on weekends. Mama cries a lot on weekends. I heard her say he mooved out the day after we got here. Did we do something wrong? Mama says no, she did. We don't fink mama could do nuffin wrong, 'cept not gives us enuff treats. We heard her tell her frend she had something to say to dat big David guy tamarow that has her real upset. Why say it if it makes her so upset? She said she's scared to say it but she haz to. She said to her frend dat she izn't strong enuff. We'z worried bout her. What cans we do to help? Can we make her moar strong so she izn't scared and sad?

Thanx for yore help,
Bugsy and Groucho

:feelbetter:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 8, 2014)

Hold her paw and tells her that she's strong inside and she's going to finds a way to say the hard words to the other hoomin. Tells her that the hardest decishuns oftens are good for us for the futures. Tells her that she will find her hoppy times again even thoughs she cants see it now. Offers her your carrots. Best wishes, bunneh kisses to you and your sad hoomin.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 8, 2014)

Be theres for her an lets her know dat if she can gives yous two and da widdle hoomin a warm home an a gud life, she is a MAZIN hoomin, an it pwoves she can and shud be strong! We tinks mazin' mummy like dat deserves stwength in her life. An she deserves to be ables to tell da big bad man what she has to, an gives him a piece of hur mind for makings hur sad an makings us worries bout hur!

Gives her nosebumps and bunny kisses from us pwease,
Luff,
Wose an Merlin


----------



## blwinteler (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, she talked wif him today. It was somefing about da force dat maded her and the David guy sad. We thought da force was good 'cause "may da force be wif you." Anyways mama says it wented good even though her and David cried. Dey came back wif pillows for mama's new bed and soon David is bringing foods over for dem (but not for us  ) and dey are gonna go do somefing called mini gof. We's worried we may not get much playtime tonite. But mama seems calmer now. Still sad, but less ankshus. She says is for da best.


----------



## blwinteler (Mar 9, 2014)

Here I is helping mama.

Bugsy


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 9, 2014)

My mom as is sad like dis too. I never met de odder hoomin, but momma says dey were togeder for 18 years. Dey didn't have a wittle hoomin like you, but de guy kept mommas 9 year ol labbie. She cry herself to sweep a lots, she misses her doggie. She says I helps a lot, even though I bad sometimes. Momma sends hugs and says dat if you needs someone to talk to, send her a message. <3


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 10, 2014)

Daddy was very sad when Lumpy (a.k.a. Trigger) jumped onto the Rainbow Bridge. I give him tonnes and tonnes of lovings and kisses. I tell Daddy to play kill the doo rag, and it makes him laugh.

You just gotta keep onto your mummers.


----------



## blwinteler (Mar 11, 2014)

Mama is eggstra sad today. She finks she maded a missed steak asking David for da force. She says he hurts real bad too and it makes her moar sad. She came home from wurk today wif tears and wented rite to her room and was crying lots. The boy hoomin took her some soop wif beggies and somefing called "beef." She came out of her room, still wif tears, and ated her soop. She didn't stay up long. She took a baf, gave us some love and treats, and went back to bed and started crying again. Groucho wented to check on her cause the silly boy didn't close our door. He got shooed out and den dey closed the door. 
Speaking of shoes, i was nice and put all the shoes in a pile at playtime last nite. It was hard work. Dey was everywheres! Mama laft when she saw the pile dis morning. I guess I helped?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 11, 2014)

I never see a hoomin shoe mountin before! Dats hard verk!


----------



## pani (Mar 11, 2014)

I like the picture of you hugging your mama, Bugsy. She looks very happy to have you for cuddles. 

Next time your mama looks down, can you please give her kisses from Clementine and me? We want her to stay happy!

~ Felix


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 13, 2014)

My Hoomin say it's like that forever for her and we didn't do nofing to make her be like that, it's just how she is made, like us being a boy or a girl, we's just made that way. She says she was worse wif medicine then, she stopped that and went to dis hole-istic place and learned things she can do wif out medicine to stay more level. She do good now, peeples that didn't know her when she taked the medicine doesn't know she gots bye polar depreshun now.

She says not all hoomins can man-age it like she does cuz you gots to know when you startin to be sad or man-ick and know hows to meditate and think what's supposed to be and act right even if it feels wrong and, they's special bafs and teas she gots to have. We likes the bafs cuz they makes the whole house smells nice.


----------



## blwinteler (Mar 14, 2014)

Mama takes medsin. She says she is better wif dem. But with da force she is super sad. Today, she and David's gonna tell the boy Adam. She is scared 'cause she dussent wants to make her baby sad.


----------

